# Dark Lord's still around & SFX requests....



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

To all older members I've helped in the past & new members ( Welcome  ) 

Dark Lord is still alive 'n kick'in......LoL been crazy-swamped in the great underworld of home repair & remodel....... Haven't been on here for quite awhile as regular home re mod/repair business & new dark ventures back as a magician in the spooky & ghostly kind ( Dark lord's gett'in too old for working on homes.....LoL ) & new business ventures to fall back on for the future that hurt less,, has been keeping me very busy....... 
Also just bought new pc to store all my SFX library & still transferring ( & finding ) stuff.......a chore in itself.......lol

The recent loss of a family member last month was another unfortunate off set......

I have had a lot of requests & I have just PMed people back for SFX. I am shutting down reg work Oct 1st for Halloween builds & SFX mixing requests or members here & my local haunts. I have collected & mixed a lot of different themed audio & more than happy to help & share what I have the best I can. PM me & I will be on here more often 

I will be completely shut down for requests last week of Oct the 26th thru Halloween ( going out of town that Mon-Thurs for Halloween ) .

Just wanted to pop in & say "Howdy" & I'm back with SFX help 

Haunt on - 

DL


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't have any particular requests at the moment - just wanted to drop in and say hi.....we missed you, Dark Lord! Glad to see you back around these parts...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome back, Dark Lord!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad you're back! I was wondering what happened to you the other day when someone was requesting some sounds for an alien haunt and realized you hadn't posted in a while. Hope you have a great Fall.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you, nice to be back home here !  Been uploading & PM-ing lots of audio requests. 

May the Great Pumpkin smile kindly upon us all for well behaved weather for this Halloween on a Fri !! Yaaaaaaaa


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Dark lord - very generous offer. Sent a pm with a request.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

& ye request can be granted  , but I have no PM messages from you.......


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

DL, just replied to your PM. Hopefully it went through this time.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep got it this time


----------

